# Mein Bike wie findet ihr es ?



## alessandro95 (30. Januar 2009)

hallo hier mal eine frage an euch wie findet ihr mein bike leider is mein hinterrad grad noch in der reperatur und griffe hab ich noch keine dran =)
ändert sich aber bald


----------



## Outliner (30. Januar 2009)

alessandro95 schrieb:


> hallo hier mal eine frage an euch wie findet ihr mein bike



keine ahnung,das musst schon selber wissen wo du deine gurke hinstellst!wo wohnst du denn,vielleicht kommt jemand vorbei und hilft dir beim suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menn © (30. Januar 2009)

@alessandro95

Hast Du keine Hausaufgaben?


----------



## Musician (30. Januar 2009)

die dartscheibe ist geil


----------



## Baxx (30. Januar 2009)

Haengt das Hinterrad nicht da an der wand?




Musician schrieb:


> die dartscheibe ist geil



Ich find das Buegelautomatendings geiler.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. Januar 2009)




----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. Januar 2009)

Outliner schrieb:


> keine ahnung,das musst schon selber wissen wo du deine gurke hinstellst!wo wohnst du denn,vielleicht kommt jemand vorbei und hilft dir beim suchen.


... Du hast die Frage nicht richtig verstanden: TE weiß anscheinend, wo es ist! *Wir* sollen es doch finden...


----------



## Baxx (30. Januar 2009)




----------



## alessandro95 (30. Januar 2009)

ich  hatte mit der frage eigendlich gemeint was ihr von meinem bike haltet


----------



## Baxx (30. Januar 2009)

Nur eine Umfrage koennte diese Frage wirklich klaeren.


----------



## Schwarzwild (30. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, Du bist hier falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steep (30. Januar 2009)

has du nüsch


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. Januar 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du bist hier falsch


Wenn Du glauben willst, dann geh in die Kirche! 
Ich finde der TE (erst 14?) ist hier genau richtig. Hier im KTWR wird er direkt aufs Leben vorbereitet - und das noch kostenlos/umsonst und hoffentlich nicht vergeblich...


----------



## Baxx (30. Januar 2009)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Hier im KTWR wird er direkt aufs Leben vorbereitet - und das noch kostenlos/umsonst und hoffentlich nicht vergeblich...



Zu spaet!




Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du bist hier falsch



Was hab ich dir denn getan?


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2009)

ktwr leute im bmx bereich? wer von euch hat den 2.account von dem spinner da gemacht? 

rad is beschissen.


----------



## Stirni (30. Januar 2009)

ich frage mich wer das hierhin verschiebt

ich denke er hat zuerst im KTWR gepostet und dann wurd der thread hierhin verschoben...


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Ich muss den Preis für die flachsten Witze wohl an euch abtreten...
Die sind ja nicht mal mehr lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (30. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Ich muss den Preis für die flachsten Witze wohl an euch abtreten...
> Die sind ja nicht mal mehr lustig!



Ihr BMXler versteht es nur nicht! Deshalb gehoert dieser Thread auch ins KTWR, wo die Leute noch dumme Witze und schwachsinnige Bemerkungen zu schaetzen wissen.


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Ich muss den Preis für die flachsten Witze wohl an euch abtreten...
> Die sind ja nicht mal mehr lustig!



keine angst du bleibst hier weiterhin der trottel... kannst dich mit heup noch drum streiten wer die nr1 ist.


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Ihr BMXler versteht es nur nicht! Deshalb gehoert dieser Thread auch ins KTWR, wo die Leute noch dumme Witze und schwachsinnige Bemerkungen zu schaetzen wissen.



Es läuft folgendermaßen ab:

Lustig
-
-
-
Unlustig           <---- Ihr seid genau hier mit diesem Thread!
-
-                           }--> Hier befinde ich mich, zumindest meistens.
-                           }--^
Schon wieder Lustig  }--^




			
				Trailst4R schrieb:
			
		

> keine angst du bleibst hier weiterhin der trottel... kannst dich mit heup noch drum streiten wer die nr1 ist.



Bei uns geht es ja um den zweiten Platz, den kriegt wohl heup, ich leider nur Bronze... aber den ersten Platz hast ja sowieso ganz klar du verdient, meinen Glückwunsch dazu! Du bist der Trottel NR.1!


----------



## tvaellen (30. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde die Bügelpresse da hinten richtig gut


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2009)

alessandro95 schrieb:


> hallo hier mal eine frage an euch wie findet ihr mein bike leider is mein hinterrad grad noch in der reperatur und griffe hab ich noch keine dran =)
> ändert sich aber bald



ich finds zum:kotz::kotz:


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2009)

alessandro95 schrieb:


> ich  hatte mit der frage eigendlich gemeint was ihr von meinem bike haltet



ohne hinterrad ist es kein bike sondern nur ein haufen schrott der nicht fährt


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Edith ist erzürnt über dein Verhalten.


----------



## ulli! (30. Januar 2009)

nicht verkehrssicher, licht, vrbremse, katzenaugen klingel und schutzbleche fehlen


----------



## reiner1 (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo alessandro95,

zeig uns doch dein Bike wenn es fertig ist.
So sieht es nur traurig aus.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Ich denke wir sollten die Polizei einschalten, was meinst du ulli?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (30. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es ja um den zweiten Platz, den kriegt wohl heup, ich leider nur Bronze... aber den ersten Platz hast ja sowieso ganz klar du verdient, meinen Glückwunsch dazu! Du bist der Trottel NR.1!



hahahah der war ja sowas von schei$$e...


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Deine Meinung interessiert nicht.


----------



## Baxx (30. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Es läuft folgendermaßen ab:



Tja ich begebe mich wieder ins KTWR. Hier fehlt mir einfach das Niveau.


----------



## Stirni (30. Januar 2009)

gute entscheidung


----------



## Trailst4R (30. Januar 2009)

Baxx schrieb:


> Tja ich begebe mich wieder ins KTWR. Hier fehlt mir einfach das Niveau.



achwas um 7 geht der qam schlafen, dann gehts hier wieder aufwärts


----------



## alessandro95 (30. Januar 2009)

ja is kla ich benutz es ja nur zum dirt jumpen !


ich weiss meine bügelpresse ist geil !


ey nix gegen ein bike das is geil !

ich hab 1200 euro bezahlt !


----------



## Stirni (30. Januar 2009)

oha  ja dann muss das ja geil sein


----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

1200  ohne Hinterrad? Interessant!
Und für Trailst4R leg ich jetzt extra ne längere Session ein und bleibe bis in die Puppen online!


----------



## gmozi (30. Januar 2009)

Damit Ihr indess erkennt, woher dieser ganze Irrtum gekommen ist, und weshalb man die Lust anklagt und den Schmerz lobet, so will ich Euch Alles eröffnen und auseinander setzen, was jener Begründer der Wahrheit und gleichsam Baumeister des glücklichen Lebens selbst darüber gesagt hat. Niemand, sagt er, verschmähe, oder hasse, oder fliehe die Lust als solche, sondern weil große Schmerzen ihr folgen, wenn man nicht mit Vernunft ihr nachzugehen verstehe. Ebenso werde der Schmerz als solcher von Niemand geliebt, gesucht und verlangt, sondern weil mitunter solche Zeiten eintreten, dass man mittelst Arbeiten und Schmerzen eine große Lust sich zu verschafften suchen müsse. Um hier gleich bei dem Einfachsten stehen zu bleiben, so würde Niemand von uns anstrengende körperliche Übungen vornehmen, wenn er nicht einen Vorteil davon erwartete. Wer dürfte aber wohl Den tadeln, der nach einer Lust verlangt, welcher keine Unannehmlichkeit folgt, oder der einem Schmerze ausweicht, aus dem keine Lust hervorgeht?

Dagegen tadelt und hasst man mit Recht Den, welcher sich durch die Lockungen einer gegenwärtigen Lust erweichen und verführen lässt, ohne in seiner blinden Begierde zu sehen, welche Schmerzen und Unannehmlichkeiten seiner deshalb warten. Gleiche Schuld treffe Die, welche aus geistiger Schwäche, d.h. um der Arbeit und dem Schmerze zu entgehen, ihre Pflichten verabsäumen. Man kann hier leicht und schnell den richtigen Unterschied treffen; zu einer ruhigen Zeit, wo die Wahl der Entscheidung völlig frei ist und nichts hindert, das zu tun, was den Meisten gefällt, hat man jede Lust zu erfassen und jeden Schmerz abzuhalten; aber zu Zeiten trifft es sich in Folge von schuldigen Pflichten oder von sachlicher Not, dass man die Lust zurückweisen und Beschwerden nicht von sich weisen darf. Deshalb trifft der Weise dann eine Auswahl, damit er durch Zurückweisung einer Lust dafür eine größere erlange oder durch Uebernahme gewisser Schmerzen sich größere erspare.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (30. Januar 2009)

Word!


----------



## saturno (30. Januar 2009)

alessandro95 schrieb:


> ja is kla ich benutz es ja nur zum dirt jumpen !
> 
> 
> ich weiss meine bügelpresse ist geil !
> ...




oh man da warste aber ganz schö zugeund der verkäufer hat sichweil er einengefunden hat der das bezahlt


----------

